# horse forums



## horse~lover (Nov 9, 2004)

do you know of any horse forums? like for big horses? i luv lil beginnings but i have some big horse questions too so if you know of a nig horse forum let me know






Ashlee


----------



## Steph (Nov 9, 2004)

I go to any often but here are acouple I have come across that you could check out:

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~tgmattson/HorsesRus/

http://www.horsecity.com/ They have acouple different forums on here and seem to be active from what I have seen in the past.

There's more out there if you search for them.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 9, 2004)

I like the DreamHorse forum at Delphi Forums. There is also an About.com forum called "Horses" that is geared toward big horses.


----------

